# Error al grabar PIC con JDM e IC PROG



## Jorf (Ene 5, 2007)

Buenas tardes, como bien dice el título el error lo hace un programador JDM y utilizando el IC PROG, el problema surge cuando termino de grabar el 16F84 que dice error en dirección 0000h, una vez me pasó y bajé el tiempo de retardo a 1, pero esta vez no obtengo resultados... Sugerencias?


----------



## MaMu (Ene 6, 2007)

El JDM tiene la ventaja de no requerir alimentacion externa, pero tiene la desventaja que a pesar de ser testeado con una inmensa cantidad de PICs no todos los puertos series de las computadoras son iguales, por lo que no se garantiza que funcione para todos los micros. El error al que haces mension es muy comun, cuando falla la tension de VPP (valor muy bajo o insuficiente).


----------



## Jorf (Ene 6, 2007)

Algo de 13 voltios tiene que tener o me equivoco? Es viable medirlo o cuando graba puede ser perjudicial?


----------



## hawk360 (Ene 7, 2007)

En principio un voltimetro no deberia afectar al funcionamiento del circuito. Y esos 13 V son los correctos, es lo que le debe entrar en la patilla Vpp, creo q es el pin 1 si no recuerdo mal xo asegurate con el datasheet.


----------



## boanerge (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola Amigos, por vafor me ayudan.  Tengo el mismo error del que ustedes hacen mensión 0OOOh!.  En la ventana donde se elige el programador utilizo JDM programador y configuro las demas opciones como deben ser. Pero yo utilizo un programador PICSTAR Plus de microchip pero no esta como opción de programador, creo que aca esta mi problema pues eligo JDM.  Cuales de las opciones que salen en la ventana de tipo de hardware es compatible o equivalente al PICSTAR plus. O bien que puedo hacer. 


Gracias de ante mano, saludos.


----------



## jezule (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola

Tu problema no es la alimentación, el JDM no program el 16f84, tienes que modificar el esquema para que te funcione: mantén sólo las conexiones de los pines 4, 5, 12, 13 y 14, el resto al aire. Lo puedes hacer fácilmente si tienes un zócalo de 18 pines a mano, rompes las patillas que no han de estar conectadas y pones el PIC sobre el zócalo, y éste sobre el zócalo de tu conector. Si no te apetece hacer esto, utiliza el NOPP (http://www.covingtoninnovations.com/noppp/) que es muy fácil de montar. Viendo el esquema en la web que te indico entenderás la moficación que te comento para el JDM


----------



## boanerge (Ene 12, 2007)

gracias amigo...lo voy hacer, te cuento los resultados. Una consulta? me gustaría saber en el fondo cual es mi problema, no me gusta kedarme con dudas jajajaja. sera incompatibilidad entre el IC PROG y el PICTAR PLUS. o que....

Ahh y lo otro, si esto no resulta sabes como programar el PIC, en mi caso el  16F84, usando la ultima versión de MPLAB IDE que vaje de microchip. pues sale la opción para elegir PICSTAR como programador, pero al elegirlo no pasa nada, la ventana se queda en blanco y no se k hacer.


Gracias..saludos cordiales.


----------



## jezule (Ene 12, 2007)

Hola.
Yo al sugerir las modificaciones me refería al JDM, el PICSTART no lo conozco. Sí el PICSTART es equivalente al JDM lo que te he dicho te servirá...
Y en lo del software no me mojo porque yo utilizo Linux y el software del que dispone para programar micros, no he utilizado nunca el MPLAB, aunque sí el IC-PROG a través de wine con mi JDM modificado (con la configuración por defecto para el JDM) sin problemas...


----------



## boanerge (Ene 12, 2007)

Aps..iap...k es el JDM?

Gracias....saludos


----------



## jezule (Ene 12, 2007)

El JDM es uno de los programadores má utilizados para programar los PICs. Se conecta al puerto serie y funciona con muchos programas. Más detalles aquí... 

http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpics.htm

Es bastante sencillo de montar. Compara el esquema de tu programador con éste, igual sacas algo...

Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Ene 12, 2007)

a hhh ok....io estoy utilizando el programador de microchip el PICSTAR Plus y creo que el ICPROG con este programador no son compatibles....eso creo.  Alguno de ustedes o bien tu amigo has programado algún pic con el gravador que yo poseeo?

Saludos.


----------



## Jorf (Ene 12, 2007)

Yo uso un JDM que no tiene ni un transistor, solo unos zenner, unos diodos rectificadores y un capacitor, programé el 16F84 sin problemas durante mucho tiempo y luego falló, al parecer un error que cometí al meterle un pulso de 12V a la pata de Vcc del pic lo mató, puede ser?


----------



## boanerge (Ene 13, 2007)

ummm no creo que haya sido eso, pues si dices que usastes un zener bueno dependiendo del valor este limita el voltaje.

uta amigo...no se como hacerlo.... ya que no puedo utilizar otro programador distinto al PICSTART.


----------



## Guest (Ene 19, 2008)

un problema tambien son las resistencias de los led, (si es que le has puesto), al hacer mi programador le coloque unas resistencias de 470ohms, y no programaba, despues de revisar que todo estuviera correcto cambie las resistencias por unas de 10k y funciono a la primera


----------

